# Is it possible for anyone to have 0% body fat?



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

Is it possible for anyone in the world to have 0% body fat? The reason I am asking this is because I am trying to devise a diet for myself that will cause me to lose all fat and not lose any muscle at all.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I dont think so. I dont think it would be healthy either. 15% or so would look good. Less than this would show you like an anorexic model.


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

proximo20 said:


> I dont think so. I dont think it would be healthy either. 15% or so would look good. Less than this would show you like an anorexic model.


Not necessarily because what if someone had 0% body fat but had tons of muscle? Therefore, one would not look anorexic.

I think 15% is too much. Right around 5% would be better.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

yeah he would develop muscles in his face too right?

I think you should check some of the bodyblogs of bodybuilders. Minmum they have 7 8 body fat. And even they dont do it naturally. They use many supplements.

Your body especially your brain needs fat. And fat metabolism is too complex. Insulin thyroid Testosterone estrogen etc all these hormones effect it.


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

proximo20 said:


> yeah he would develop muscles in his face too right?
> 
> I think you should check some of the bodyblogs of bodybuilders. Minmum they have 7 8 body fat. And even they dont do it naturally. They use many supplements.
> 
> Your body especially your brain needs fat. And fat metabolism is too complex. Insulin thyroid Testosterone estrogen etc all these hormones effect it.


There are already musles in the face. Also, there is a way to strengthen/enhance the facial muscles by doing facial exercises.

What kind of supplements do they use? I am sure that there is a natural alternative than using supplements.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I am not sure it is possible to have 0% body fat. Why would you want to achieve that? It doesn't sound healthy.

Edit: Now I have also read your other thread. I think it is possible to improve anxiety by having a good diet and exercising a lot but you know trying to achieve perfection with diet isnt going to turn out the perfect mind. Just be aware of that and stay healthy. :yes


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

Lisa said:


> I am not sure it is possible to have 0% body fat. Why would you want to achieve that? It doesn't sound healthy.
> 
> Edit: Now I have also read your other thread. I think it is possible to improve anxiety by having a good diet and exercising a lot but you know trying to achieve perfection with diet isnt going to turn out the perfect mind. Just be aware of that and stay healthy. :yes


I am just interested to see what I would look like if I lost all of my fat, but without losing any muscle at all.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

If you had 0% body fat you would probably be dead. Most bodybuilders have around 5% fat, and even that seems kinda low. A healthy range for men would be somewhere between 8% and 19%.


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> If you had 0% body fat you would probably be dead. Most bodybuilders have around 5% fat, and even that seems kinda low. A healthy range for men would be somewhere between 8% and 19%.


Ok, then I will aim for 5% body fat, if I am not there already.


----------



## MastaMel (Dec 21, 2006)

No its not possible to have 0% body fat. You would die. You need some fat to survive. It's like saying you could have 0% muscle. If you didn't have any muscles you couldn't move your own body.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Fat is vital for a lot of functions... like your brain cells wouldn't be able to send messages without it. You'd definitely be dead with 0% fat.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Who can measure how much body fat you have?


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

^ 
they can do it at the gym or whatever.

0% bodyfat is impossible. as mentioned most bodybuilders get down to about 5, with some getting as low as 3. it's unhealthy to be at that level for longer then a few hours and i believe there was one bodybuilder can't remember his name who ended up dying cos his bodyfat got too low. BTW it is next to impossible for 99.9% of people to naturally diet down to levels of 5% and below without losing any muscle at all. all the bodybuilders that do it are on ****loads of gear..

i dunno why you'd want to be that low anyway, it's just looks gross. this is about 3%:










i reckon 8-10 looks just right..


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Zen Mechanics said:


> ^
> they can do it at the gym or whatever.
> 
> 0% bodyfat is impossible. as mentioned most bodybuilders get down to about 5, with some getting as low as 3. it's unhealthy to be at that level for longer then a few hours and i believe there was one bodybuilder can't remember his name who ended up dying cos his bodyfat got too low. BTW it is next to impossible for 99.9% of people to naturally diet down to levels of 5% and below without losing any muscle at all. all the bodybuilders that do it are on @#%$ of gear..
> ...


That guy looks awful. uke


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

indeed. btw for anyone interested Andreas Munzer was the bodybuilder who died


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

Having seen all of those pictures with bodybuilders that are at 3% bodyfat, etc, I will probably just aim for 6%-7% bodyfat then, if I am not already there.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Zen Mechanics said:


> indeed. btw for anyone interested Andreas Munzer was the bodybuilder who died


I think he is German or Austrian. I saw him on a talk show for teenagers years ago. He swore that he was all natural and that he was totally healthy. 2 weeks later he was dead.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

areagan said:


> Having seen all of those pictures with bodybuilders that are at 3% bodyfat, etc, I will probably just aim for 6%-7% bodyfat then, if I am not already there.


You should get it checked out. And how about some pics?


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

areagan said:


> Is it possible for anyone in the world to have 0% body fat? The reason I am asking this is because I am trying to devise a diet for myself that will cause me to lose all fat and not lose any muscle at all.


why would u want 0% body fat ?

its a good idea to get your body fat down but there is such thing as going to far. i dont know if 0% is even possible but even if you had 1% body fat you would look horrible. have you seen those body builders ? they just look nasty.

achieving a good body and having your body fat % under 10 is great but go to far and you just look wierd


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

Lisa said:


> Zen Mechanics said:
> 
> 
> > indeed. btw for anyone interested Andreas Munzer was the bodybuilder who died
> ...


this is exactly what i was taling about, he just looks weird , not good at all


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

no its not possible and its very hard to get below 10% without any drugs. andreas munzer didnt die for having low bodyfat he died from the cocktail of drugs that he used. he wasnt the only one either. momo benaziza died from diuretics use and these bodybuilders still use diuretics to get to extremly low leves of bodyfat. the thing is that its water loss thats causing this low levels and they dont stay at these leves for a long time. 10% should be a good goal to attain but dont think you wont lose any muscle mass


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

Lisa said:


> areagan said:
> 
> 
> > Having seen all of those pictures with bodybuilders that are at 3% bodyfat, etc, I will probably just aim for 6%-7% bodyfat then, if I am not already there.
> ...


If you look at all of my posts and go to about the 3rd or 4th page there should be a picture of me in there somewhere.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

areagan said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > If you had 0% body fat you would probably be dead. Most bodybuilders have around 5% fat, and even that seems kinda low. A healthy range for men would be somewhere between 8% and 19%.
> ...


Really, only elite athletes have 5%. Think Olympic gymnists. Try for something more realistic.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Stallone got down to 3% body fat when he was training for Rocky IV. Even he admitted it was unhealthy. Visceral fat surrounds all the organs in your body and keeps them well insulated. You need fat in your body, period! I know someone who is very toned and lean and he's 11% body fat.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Zen Mechanics said:


> i dunno why you'd want to be that low anyway, it's just looks gross. this is about 3%:


that just looks wrong. not every bodybuilder looks that bad, though. frank zane (my favorite bodybuilder) had the best bodybuilding physique. the guy was a living sculpture. he was around the same time arnold was doing bodybuilding.










[youtube:1zmcsac2]ws4JA0226w4[/youtube:1zmcsac2]


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

ANCIENT said:


>


He does look like a sculpture. Just the arms are way too veiny. I think that can't be helped though if you do body building???


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

> frank zane (my favorite bodybuilder) had the best bodybuilding physique. the guy was a living sculpture. he was around the same time arnold was doing bodybuilding.


 :ditto he beat Arnold in the Mr.Universe contest. He went to the same college as my sister.



> I think that can't be helped though if you do body building???


They only get that lean for contests.


----------



## narcolepsy (Aug 21, 2008)

not while your alive. Your body needs body fat to survive


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Skeletons have 0% body fat.


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> Zen Mechanics said:
> 
> 
> > i dunno why you'd want to be that low anyway, it's just looks gross. this is about 3%:
> ...


arnold will always be the best!


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Arnold and Zane today...

Arnold








Zane


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

^
*sigh* that pic of arnold is fake (photoshopped to make him look worse) also it was taken while he was recovering from heart surgery.., actual current pics:


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I think Zane's pic looks photoshoped too. It looks like someone's cut and pasted his head onto that body.


----------



## KILL__JOY (Jul 30, 2008)

that pic of zane is totally fake/photoshopped.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I don't think that pic is photoshopped. For what it's worth this is the page I found it at.... http://keelanparham.wordpress.com/2008/05/13/frank-zane-leg-blaster/

And on his website...

http://www.frankzane.com/EQUIPMENT.htm

http://www.frankzane.com/january 2007 tip for the month.htm


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

sprinter said:


> I don't think that pic is photoshopped. For what it's worth this is the page I found it at.... http://keelanparham.wordpress.com/2008/05/13/frank-zane-leg-blaster/
> 
> And on his website...
> 
> ...


Unbelievable, this dude must be still taking steroids. I guess it becomes also an addiction.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

proximo20 said:


> sprinter said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that pic is photoshopped. For what it's worth this is the page I found it at.... http://keelanparham.wordpress.com/2008/05/13/frank-zane-leg-blaster/
> ...


I wonder too if he took roids to get in that condition. If so he probably only took them for a while to get into peak conditon for a time. Still I don't think taking roids at that age is a good idea. I wouldn't take them at any age. Reminds when my dad's doctor prescribed him roids to build him up because he was so frail. He was in his late 70s I think. I think it was deca he prescribed. Had the visiting nurse come give him a shot. It didn't build him up at all and I'm sure id didn't do his heart any good.


----------



## MastaMel (Dec 21, 2006)

sprinter said:


> proximo20 said:
> 
> 
> > sprinter said:
> ...


Check this out:


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

sprinter said:


> proximo20 said:
> 
> 
> > sprinter said:
> ...


I would not even use Dhea or growth hormone but as long as girls like those big guys there will be steroid use. Just like silicon breasts and men

especially in the US, people really like artificial beauty.


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

^
even if no girls liked big guys (not that i think there are many who are into the massive bodybuilding look anyway) guys will still use. at the top level of the sport it's more about being the best and biggest compared to other guys, nothing to do with impressing girls


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Zen Mechanics said:


> ^
> even if no girls liked big guys (not that i think there are many who are into the massive bodybuilding look anyway) guys will still use. at the top level of the sport it's more about being the best and biggest compared to other guys, nothing to do with impressing girls


I think the problem is not with the pro-bodybuilders who take these things under the supervision of doctors nowadays.

But when an 18 year old horny boy sees how much girls are into a 5% body fat nothing can stop him taking prohormones, steroids etc.


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

well i was just making the point that steroid use will still be around whether it's for girls or not. i know a lot of guys who want to get big to get girls but i know just as many who want to get big just to "be intimidating" or "look scary" ie to impress other guys..

but i agree the guy's most at risk from steroids are the kids who take it wayyyy too early ie high school age and end up ****ing themselves for life. i dunno if i'd ever do them, have to see what size i end up naturally first, but if i did i wouldn't be doing a cycle of test or whatever before i was at least 23+.

but that's not to say that what the pro's are doing is safe, even if it is under the supervision of doctors. some of those guys are running insane amounts of **** year round


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Zen Mechanics said:


> but that's not to say that what the pro's are doing is safe, even if it is under the supervision of doctors. some of those guys are running insane amounts of @#%$ year round


No not safe but that is a choice. just sumo wrestlers they know they are not going to live too long but they do it.

And yeah i think also those bodybuilders will be under the doctor supervision in the long term too.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

steroids really arent that harmful to you lol. these professional bodybuilders take a cocktail of various drugs not just steroids but the average person just takes one to three in cycles. and even then they stay away from the pills



blossom said:


> I don't like all those veined muscles. I forget what that term is. It is not an attractive form of bulk.


vascularity. i like it. i have it on my forearms and legs but not to that extent 



sprinter said:


> I wonder too if he took roids to get in that condition. If so he probably only took them for a while to get into peak conditon for a time. Still I don't think taking roids at that age is a good idea. I wouldn't take them at any age. Reminds when my dad's doctor prescribed him roids to build him up because he was so frail. He was in his late 70s I think. I think it was deca he prescribed. Had the visiting nurse come give him a shot. It didn't build him up at all and I'm sure id didn't do his heart any good.


well the shots alone wont help you attain a good physique. you have to eat and workout. deca isnt a good option for that though since it takes 4-6 weeks to notice results and it kills your sex drive


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

dax said:


> Skeletons have 0% body fat.


That made me LOL.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Too low of body fat will negatively impact your entire body and make gaining muscle more difficult. Your body will basically be starving and will start taking whatever nutrition it can get. Those with eating disorders will even have their bodies start to use their muscles for food before they reach that low of body fat. It can stop your reproductive organs, weaken your bones, destroy your immune system (you'll constantly be sick with colds, flus, and most anything else you come in contact with), destroy your energy level and motivation, impact mental ability possibly causing depression and sa, and the list goes on... You would not want to live with too low of body fat. While everyone's ideal level of body fat differs (some people could hold 5% and not health issues while others couldn't get below 12%) the suggested average range for men runs somewhere between 13-18% and up around 20-27% for women. Despite what you may hear about everyone wanting to lower their body fat it is not actually healthy to keep your body fat too far outside the suggest ranges long term. A few articles I read said there was no difference in health noticed once men got below 8% or women below 14% so if your trying for less than that it would only be for looks and possibly at detriment to your health.


----------



## osmi82 (Jul 8, 2008)

This thread is FAR too big to read all the replies so forgive me if this has already been mentioned, but Bruce Lee only had 1% body fat and it was probably the reason that he died from an allergic reaction (because his body could not fight it without the body fat).

Although at the time they attributed it to a small amount of cannabis in his system.


----------

